# Green Terror Acting Strange



## SillyCichlid7 (Jan 5, 2019)

I have had a green terror for 3 years. Never any issues. He used to be very active and feed aggressively. However, over the last two weeks he has stayed in one corner of the 150 gallon tank and seems uninterested in food. His poop looks white and stringy which isn't normal. 3 weeks ago he had fin rot on the end of his tail fin which was treated with Pimafix and Melafix and it's 90% recovered now. I've soaked pellets in garlic and he's still uninterested. I have also noticed his coloration isn't as good. He's showing pale vertical stripes from his head to midsection. In two occasions I've seen him swim face down in a corner and appear to not move or breathe. This happens for about a minute. All other fish in the tank are fine. Water is fine. Aquarium Salt was added to the tank to help with the rot but won't be adding any more. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

Sorry your fish isn't feeling well.

Can you post your numbers for test results for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH? What is your usual water change procedure, both the amount and how often?

Usually when feces are white and stringy it is often caused by Spironucleus and is often called Hexamita or Bloat. Ideally you can treat him in a separate aquarium and follow the Bloat article from the C-F Library in the disease section.

Another fish forum recommends the following treatment from Dr. E.J. Noga DVM using Epsom Salt (Magnesium sulfate)

For a 3% solution of Magnesium sulphate, add 1 level tablespoon (15 grams) magnesium sulphate to 17 ounces (500 milliliters) of distilled water. Stir, and it's good to go.

Use an eye dropper or pipette to add to pellet food (or any other food that will readily absorb it), and stop dripping water once the pellets become saturated. Use only enough water to saturate the food, with no excess water, so that the water soluble vitamins in the food remain intact. Feed twice a day, for 3-5 days. (I went with 5 days)

In extreme cases, the oral solution could be administered to a fish via a pipette.Just make sure to use a flexible tip so as not to damage the fishes esophagus when squirting the solution down the fishes throat. Only a small amount is required, but repeat daily until the fish is accepting pre-soaked pellets, and continue treatment for 5 days.

What other and how many fish are in the same tank?


----------



## SillyCichlid7 (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi, thank you for the reply,

Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
PH 7 ish
Nitrate 40... just added some 'Safe' to try and get that down. After my water change.

I do 2 water changes a week, 40-50%

I did have an issue about 2-3 months ago though, for the first time I tried feeder fish, I won't again. Shortly after a pictus catfish and rainbow shark died.... the rainbow shark was floating, half his insides hanging out with a huge white worm looking thing hanging out.

All other fish seem fine, I treated for the green terrors fin rot using pimafix, melafix and aquarium salt.

Quite a lot in the tank, but got 2 FX6s, few Severums, jack dempsey, pleco, Raphael cats, firemouths. eb acara. Roberstoni. Tire track eel and ornate bichir.

I have just done a water change and he is more active. Is it possible he wasn't doing well with the aquarium salt, or the medicines? This time round I have only added 'safe' and cichlid salt.

Magnesium sulphate... that's Epsom salt, right? Could I do that medication on the pellets/shrimp for the feeding in the whole tank or would it negatively affect the others?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Your nitrate is a bit high, especially for after a water change unless of course your tap water has some level of nitrate already.

How often do you service (clean) the FX6's?

Yes magnesium sulphate (sulfate) is just regular Epsom Salt. It shouldn't hurt the other fish at all, it'll just clean out the intestinal tract similar to a laxative.

The usual problem when a fish isn't eating is that there's no way to get food into them so a bath or quarantine tank is helpful. Another choice if a fish is eating and you don't want to try Epsom salt is to purchase a product like New Life Spectrum Hex Shield as users found it works great.


----------



## SillyCichlid7 (Jan 5, 2019)

Oh sorry the water was tested before the water change. So now it should be lower, especially with the seachem safe added.

I service the filters every 2-3 months, not both at the same time, I alternate them.

Ok I will prepare the Epsom salt with water now and drip onto some pellets.
Thanks for the tip with hex shield, I'd never heard of it but will be sure to order some.


----------



## SillyCichlid7 (Jan 5, 2019)

I just checked on the fish and I noticed a stubby white thing poking out of it's underneath?... is that.... a poop, or something to do with a reproductive organ. Is this a male or female? Attached a couple of pics, hope it works


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not sure what that protrusion is, it doesn't really look reproductive to me but I could be wrong. I do only see one pic though I don't know if more would be helpful to me.

I don't know the sex, sorry.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Given the pointed dorsal fin, looks to be a male ...


----------



## SillyCichlid7 (Jan 5, 2019)

That white turned out to be a good sized poop. He, ate loads of Epsom salted shrimp last night and has resumed his place front centre of the tank. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Glad to hear 'he' is taking food and that 'thing' was just feces. Continue to feed the Epsom salt treated food for the suggested 5 days or if you choose to use the NLS Hex-Shield, follow the instructions.


----------

